# 

## Paspartu

!    -  :

1.      ,        ?

2.           ?     ,      ? 

3.     ,     ,      ?

4.              ?

----------


## barraguda

> 1.      ,        ?


,       .




> 2.           ?     ,      ?


    .   .   ,     :     .




> 3.     ,     ,      ?


 " "         .




> 4.              ?


 , . 14.5:
_2.       - ,  - ,                    ,         ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -
                 ;    -       ;    -       ._

----------

,   ,   48 .  ,     ,         ""  :Frown:

----------


## barraguda

**,      .

----------


## ABell

> !    -  :
> 
> 1.      ,        ?
> 
> 2.           ?     ,      ? 
> 
> 3.     ,     ,      ?
> 
> 4.              ?


1.      .
2.           -   .
3.      .     ?  ,     .

----------


## Paspartu

ABell,  ,       , ?

  :

,              .  ,      ,      ,  ,       -   ,        ,    .       ,   :

)  ,         

)  ,       

)              

???

----------

.    .

----------


## Paspartu

,     ?

----------


## Paspartu

, ..   ?      ,      ?

    ?       ,                  ,    ?

----------

> .    .


    .   ...        .

----------

> , ..   ?      ,      ?
> 
>     ?       ,                  ,    ?


        .   ( )     (    ,   ..)   .

----------


## Paspartu

,                 ,     ?

----------


## ABell

> ,                 ,     ?


 . (.       ).

----------


## Paspartu

,   ,      ?      ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,   ,

----------


## Paspartu

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ABell

> ,   ,      ?      ?    ?


. (     ).

----------


## Dmitrius

,           .      ,  ,      .           ?           ? 061509     1      , ,   ?
,       ,       .

----------


## winogradinka

!!!!
  !!!        ,    ???            , .. ???

----------


## .

?  . 
     ( )    ?

----------


## winogradinka



----------


## .

,     ,    ,  ,  ,

----------


## ABell

> ,           .      ,  ,      .           ?           ? 061509     1      , ,   ?
> ,       ,       .


    .

----------


## ABell

> !!!!
>   !!!        ,    ???            , .. ???


1.  .
2. .

----------


## Dmitrius

,  ,                :Wow:     !!!

----------


## Roman_blag

> ,           .      ,  ,      .           ?           ? 061509 1   , ,   ?
> ,       ,       .


    ?

----------


## Dmitrius

,   .      .         .     .    .
!

----------


## ABell

> ?


  .  ...

----------

,      ,   ,  ,     ,  -

----------


## ABell

> ,      ,   ,  ,     ,  -


       +  .

----------

